# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Конкурсы в Берлине

## Mazaykina

Ребята, хочу обратить ваше внимание на этот сайт. Может есть желающие свои коллективы вывезти за границу. Если какие есть вопросы, могу связаться с организатором мероприятий и все узнать подробнее.
Спектакли - сказки
http://www.mtvberlin.de/rus/gs-program-ru.htm
детские коллективы
http://www.mtvberlin.de/rus/f_arhiv-ru.htm
вокальный конкурс
http://www.mtvberlin.de/rus/bp_arhiv-ru.htm

----------


## Ivanoff

*Mazaykina*,
Спасибо за инфо....

----------


## Брюнетка

*Mazaykina*,сохранила себе.... Как до 10ти лет дорастем, так и попробуем...:wink: 
Спасибо, Марина! :flower: 
Посмотрела участников 2006 года. Гран-при у Лины Юравичуте -а мы имеем честь ее знать!!! Наблюдали за ее триумфальной победой в Питере на "Маленьких звездочках" в том же году.
Настоящая звезда!!!!! Супер!!!!! Талантище!!!!!!Класс!!!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Как до 10ти лет дорастем, так и попробуем.


А там есть номинация и меньше. Я точно видела малышек на сцене.

----------


## Техподдержка

Тем, кто не понял, куда и зачем перемещена тема:

Она перемещена в соответствующий раздел, и никто вам не запрещает ей пользоваться в разделе "Концерты, конкурсы, фестивали". Даже ссылку на неё из Детского раздела оставили.

Зато в разделе "Концерты, конкурсы, фестивали" её сможете увидеть не только вы, а ещё и те, кто зайдёт на форум конкретно в поиске конкурсов, а не детских минусовок.

----------


## Брюнетка

> А там есть номинация и меньше. Я точно видела малышек на сцене.


В положении написано, что участие с 10 лет.:wink:  У вокалистов .

----------


## Nust

А мне уже к ноябрю 2007 будет 22! Обидно! :( Очень хотелось бы поучаствовать!

----------


## sakhamer

> Она перемещена в соответствующий раздел, и никто вам не запрещает ей пользоваться в разделе "Концерты, конкурсы, фестивали". Даже ссылку на неё из Детского раздела оставили.


Ссылки в детском разделе вполне достаточно.

----------


## Танюшка

> *Mazaykina*,сохранила себе.... Как до 10ти лет дорастем, так и попробуем...:wink: 
> Спасибо, Марина!
> Посмотрела участников 2006 года. Гран-при у Лины Юравичуте -а мы имеем честь ее знать!!! Наблюдали за ее триумфальной победой в Питере на "Маленьких звездочках" в том же году.
> Настоящая звезда!!!!! Супер!!!!! Талантище!!!!!!Класс!!!!!


Мы были на "Берлинской жемчужине-2006" и заняли там 2 место.

----------


## Веселая Нотка

> Ребята, хочу обратить ваше внимание на этот сайт. Может есть желающие свои коллективы вывезти за границу. Если какие есть вопросы, могу связаться с организатором мероприятий и все узнать подробнее.
> Спектакли - сказки
> http://www.mtvberlin.de/rus/gs-program-ru.htm
> детские коллективы
> http://www.mtvberlin.de/rus/f_arhiv-ru.htm
> вокальный конкурс
> http://www.mtvberlin.de/rus/bp_arhiv-ru.htm


*
Маришка,** спасибо за эти сайты... Жалко, что сроки подачи заявлений уже прошли...:frown: 
*
*Эти конкурсы только раз в году ??? Меня интерисуют детские танцевальные *

----------


## Mazaykina

> Эти конкурсы только раз в году ??? Меня интерисуют детские танцевальные


Оль, раз в год проводится каждый из них. Значит танцевальный тоже раз в году. Приезжайте!!!

----------


## Веселая Нотка

> Оль, раз в год проводится каждый из них. Значит танцевальный тоже раз в году. Приезжайте!!!


Я бы приехала...:rolleyes: Только у меня группы нет...:biggrin:  Я для племянницы узнавала...:smile:

----------


## Mazaykina

http://www.mtvberlin.de/rus/html_bp_...eger08_ru.html Вот результаты последнего Конкурса. Ребята были просто СУПЕРОВСКИЕ!!!  И страны представлены довольно обширно! Не хватает только вас и ваших деток! :wink: :Aga:

----------


## Модемуз

*Mazaykina*,
 здравствуйте! а можно в личку условия поездок и вокального конкурса.
ksy-modemuz@mail.ru
буду очень признательна!!!

----------


## Модемуз

http://vkontakte.ru/club3100834
это страничка моего коллектива театр песни "МОДЕМУЗ"

----------


## Alex Alexov

хотим выехать.....
можно детали в личку или на мыло
2473434@mail.ru

----------


## inna zaba

a 4to -nibydb o vokalnblx konkyrsax dlya vzroslblx , mozno yznatb!!!!!!!! interesyut te,kotorie dydyt gde-nibydb v evrope. mmouse@o2.pl

----------


## Mazaykina

Вот здесь можно посмотреть зарисовки с последнего Конкурса, который проходил в ноябре 2008 года.  Если есть вопросы- пишите. Но в первую очередь- нужны демки. И вокалистов, и театральных коллективов и участников на фестиваль. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MN2W5hJaCyY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYwCcn2J2Kk

----------


## areala

Спасибо за информацию!!!!

----------


## Konstantin

*Mazaykina*,
Марина позволь мене похвалитсья?Ученица моей жены Кремены на третьем месте!!!(Деница Денева)Отличный фестиваль.Респект организаторам!!!! :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Onechoice

А куда высылать заявки и до какого числа?

----------


## Mazaykina

> Ученица моей жены Кремены на третьем месте!!!(Деница Денева


Я была на Гала концерте, слушала! МОЛОДЦЫ ребята!!!! надеюсь, в этом году больше будет наших форумских деток. Ребята, если какие вопросы- задавайте, я с организатором Виктором Лейсом сейчас общаюсь часто. Он мне помогал в проведении нашего форумского фестиваля. А теперь я ему помогу с его конкурсами и фестивалями. Ведь у нас тут столько талантливых ребят! Нужно, чтоб Европа их тоже знала.

----------


## Aleks-K

На сайте www.det-fond.ru фонда "Наше будущее" я видел, что они представители этого конкурса в России. Они оформляют и отправляют документы и группы туда.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Они оформляют и отправляют документы и группы туда.


Ну если вы хотите самостоятельно приехать- нет проблем. На прямую связывайтесь с организаторами, там и на русском все написано и приезжайте. Большинство участников- одиночки. Так что, дерзайте, ждем. Я за форумчан болею с огромным удовольствием! 
Если есть какие вопросы- пишите, я постоянно на связи в Виктором Лейсом, организатором этих конкурсов.

----------


## IRUSIK77

> хочу обратить ваше внимание на этот сайт.





> они представители этого конкурса в России. Они оформляют и отправляют документы и группы туда.





> Ну если вы хотите самостоятельно приехать- нет проблем    большинство участников - одиночки


Мариночка, большое спасибо за адрес сайта.  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
До меня только сейчас дошло, что гораздо дешевле будет самим ехать чем переплачивать посредникам (я имею в виду фонды, которые отправляют группы).

Марина, еще такой вопрос: детский вокальнй конкурс там только весной, летом нет? (девочке 8 лет)

----------


## Mazaykina

> Марина, еще такой вопрос: детский вокальнй конкурс там только весной, летом нет?


Ириш, ВОКАЛЬНЫЙ конкурс там только один раз в год- осенью. Уже на сайте выложены даты не только на этот год, но и на следующий (название чуть-чуть поменялось). 



> конкурс 
> 8. международный конкурс исполнителй популярной песни "Berliner Perle"
> *13. - 15.11.2009*
> 9. euro-pop-contest
> *26. - 28.11.2010*


А фестивали проходят и весной, и летом.

----------


## Milya

*IRUSIK77*,
 Не все фонды - посредники. Наша организация не отправляет группы. Виктор Лейс, равно как и продюсеры из Испании и Литвы, много лет входит в состав жюри некоторых наших проектов. И лучших сам приглашает на тот или иной фестиваль в Германию. И условия оговаривают ТЕ организаторы с нашими участниками напрямую.
Если есть желание посмотреть информацию за январь 2009г. (Рождественский фестиваль-конкурс "Сияние звёзд" в Санкт-Петербурге), пишите в личку, дам сноску на таблицу итогов, там как раз тот случай.

----------


## mvt-bd

Да! Огромное спасибо фонду "Наше будущее". Сначала мы работали с ним в Сочи на "Музыкальной радуге", потом в Питере на "Сияние звезд", а теперь едем в Германию в ноябре. В этом фонде работают замечательные люди, отличная оперативность, профессионализм и огромная любовь к детям. Мы их очень любим. Ждем теперь встречи в Минске. Студия "Берег детства" г.Железногорск Красноярского края. Педагог по вокалу Марина Томарева

----------


## Mazaykina

> а теперь едем в Германию в ноябре.


Значит познакомимся в реале.:wink: :Ok:

----------


## mvt-bd

И познакомились!!!!! Мы в полном восторге! Одна из редких поездок на конкурс, где все на позитиве. И сам конкурс, и те, дни, которые мы провели в самом Берлине. Эмоции через край, удовлетворение полное от результата. Масса знакомств. Марина, еще раз тебе огромное спасибо! Марина "Берег детства"

----------


## tigry1

А где можно узнать подробности о берлинском хореографическом конкурсе "Танцевальный Олимп"? Кто-нибудь туда ездил?

----------

